# Bear takes on a pack of wolves (over a deer).  Cool pics!



## Ooh-Rah (Jan 16, 2017)

This has some pretty amazing photos.  Gotta say, unless I had a hell of a good lens and was "far" away, I don't know if I would have stayed this close to that particular action!

Bear steals deer killed by wolves in Montana | Daily Mail Online


----------



## Dame (Jan 16, 2017)

#biggovernment


----------



## Viper1 (Jan 16, 2017)

I really need to visit out there. I believe I am fearful that if I visit Montana, Wyoming, or Alaska or another Western State/Western Canada, I might like it and not come back east...

Wait, that's not so bad!


----------



## Kraut783 (Jan 17, 2017)

I agree Viper 1, the wife and I are seriously contemplating that area for retirement....Wyoming, North Colorado, Montana, Idaho....


----------



## Viper1 (Jan 17, 2017)

Kraut783 said:


> I agree Viper 1, the wife and I are seriously contemplating that area for retirement....Wyoming, North Colorado, Montana, Idaho....


 I have an initial inclination towards Southwest Oregon, near Eugene.  There are more places to visit and I'm looking forward to it.


----------

